# MECA California State Finals Oct. 7th



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I couldn't find the event flyer for this one, if anyone has it can you please post it.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I've been trying to find out this info also.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

So who is going to be there?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there, I'm coming up Saturday.


----------



## Team Bassick - Kimo (Sep 15, 2009)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll be there, I'm coming up Saturday.


Sweet hope to see a lot of the So-Cal Peeps. I heard Big Red won't be there but, for the best reason in the world. CONGRATS BROTHA!!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Team Bassick - Kimo said:


> Sweet hope to see a lot of the So-Cal Peeps. I heard Big Red won't be there but, for the best reason in the world. CONGRATS BROTHA!!!!!


I talked to Big Red this morning he said that he would probably be there.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

You know I'll be there leaving Saturday evening.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm still tryin to clean the bugs off the grill of my car from Redding. See you their. John


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

my car will be there. My Dad's bringing it up because I can't be there  Getting married the day before and then we are going on a mini moon thing. Going to state finals the day after would NOT go over well. lol. Got him a co-pilot membership. Hopefully he doesn't blow up the car getting there. 


PS John I like your new sig  good luck sat!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

subbyscribedy.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

John I still think you should put the old head unit back in.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Darren thank-you and congrats on the wedding wishing you many happy years together!!!


Reno I think the thin air is getting to you. Stop thinking you'll heart yourself.lol
John


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i will be there but since i wont have a car to compete, i will ride down in the Hyundai 

i will also have one of hte FR-S i just built there, competing for fun hehe.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be there, quite a different tune. Bing, if you're able to take a listen I'd be interested in your opinion.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

papasin said:


> I'll be there, quite a different tune. Bing, if you're able to take a listen I'd be interested in your opinion. Is the Genesis coming?


don't listen to him, he has 2 cars he wants to beat you with. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> don't listen to him, he has 2 cars he wants to beat you with. :laugh::laugh:


I said he can listen, not touch the tune .

Oh, and I'd like to hear your opinion too JT.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Are you going JT?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

darrenforeal said:


> Are you going JT?


possibly


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> possibly


Call him maybe!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm in Pismo. If someone is around for the show pm me and we can meet for dinner.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I'll be carpooling down for the day. Should be lots of fun.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Some pics in real-time...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice!!! 

Have fun guys.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

A few more...





































Bed of BigRed


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

What were the results?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BigRed with Master 1st Place and Sound Quality Best of Show.
Jim is also the MECA Master California State Champion










David Mennie Modified 1st Place and also MECA Modified California State Champion

It's been a long day. Vince also won a bunch of trophies. More pics in my link. Gotta get some sleep been up almost 24 hours. :sleeping:

Like my page, too! 


https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151096600079142.443019.75484824141&type=1&l=a086e4f3af


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Way to go Jim, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It was nice to see everyone there, I had a good time visiting SLO and eating BBQ Pulled Pork Sandwiches. 




Big Red laid down the hammer and crushed his competition! :smash:


Kitty farted and chased everyone away. :jester:



Looking forward to next seasons competitions.


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

I had a great time and met some new faces. I'm bummed I didn't listen to the socal guys who placed in the top of modified though, they must have had something special.

Thanks to everyone for a great day!


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Socal represent!

What happened, Michael? Last I heard your car, I was sure you were taking home the plastic.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Jimmy, I think I have your CD's.


----------



## USDMBB (Sep 3, 2011)

Looked like a fun day!! Who where the SQ judges and who did what classes?
Congrats to all the Winners!!


----------



## Justin Zazzi (May 28, 2012)

USDMBB said:


> Looked like a fun day!! Who where the SQ judges and who did what classes?
> Congrats to all the Winners!!


There were supposed to be six sq judges but three were not available for one reason or another, so the remaining three judged all 20 sq cars. I couldn't say who they were, but I remember one of them was (I think) one of the original founders of Image Dynamics. A big thanks for all three of them. I know how exhausting it can be to critically (and fairly) evaluate a half dozen cars, let alone 20 of them.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Socal represent!
> 
> What happened, Michael? Last I heard your car, I was sure you were taking home the plastic.


The Judges didn't see it that way!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

It was a very special day for Michael. He actually had a girl in the back seat of his car at the event


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> It was a very special day for Michael. He actually had a girl in the back seat of his car at the event


You forgot to mention that she was a very pretty girl!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the girl was only there cause of me...so you owe me Michael!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> the girl was only there cause of me...so you owe me Michael!


I owe you!!


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

BigRed said:


> It was a very special day for Michael. He actually had a girl in the back seat of his car at the event


Pics or it didn't happen....... this one must be verified for its authenticity!!!:laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

who's Papasu? :laugh:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ some unknown guy who is ripping apart his car in hopes to improve next season .


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I think your air freshener was bigger than her head in the back seat. Where did u get that, Costco? Lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SQHemi said:


> Pics or it didn't happen....... this one must be verified for its authenticity!!!:laugh:


I have witness's doesn't that count.



BigRed said:


> I think your air freshener was bigger than her head in the back seat. Where did u get that, Costco? Lol




You leave my Air Freshener out of this, Matt B. was finally happy with the smell of my car.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> You leave my Air Freshener out of this, Matt B. was finally happy with the smell of my car.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

This supposed girl didn't come with an air valve did she?

Also, a papasu is a delicious, flaky Salvadorian pastry filled with various sundries of which pork I'm very fond of.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

just found out today why I scored what I did. My co-pilot (my dad) accidently screwed with the p99 remote. When I got my car back today I found my sub low pass set at 600hz, instead of 40hz. And my midbass high pass set at 250 instead of 40hz!! FML. couldn't freaking believe that. Last time my car goes to a show I can't personally make  So bummed. Oh well. I missed being up there with everyone. Looked like a decent time


PS A big congrats to Jim Becker taking best of show and master state champ!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Holy crap Darren! I guess your stage was pulling to the back a little? Ouch


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Holy crap Darren! I guess your stage was pulling to the back a little? Ouch


Yeah just a bit! Lolol.

I have mixed feelings, knowing what the results would have been with the car how it was when I left it with him gets me down. But the other part is that I feel some relief and explanation and I don't feel like I need to drive the car off a cliff. lol


----------

